# Comcast internet keeps disconnecting!



## kraze1994 (Feb 12, 2008)

I have Comcast internet and since the day we got it,it has been disconnecting 5 times a day and takes about 1-5 minutes to reconnect each time. I have been on live chat,phone,email everything with Comcast and it just takes me in circles. They swear up and down that their is nothing wrong. I am so pissed and lost I do not know what to do. We have everything configured right. My brother is a genius when it comes to things that this. Everything is working and set up correctly but it still disconnects. Comcast swears up and down they think it's our router and 1 technician said they see a problem then the other doesn't then this one does. I am so done. I was hopping I could get some help from the great community at TSF? We are running 20Mbit cable and 3 of the 4 computers are wireless. 4th is hardwired in. He gets the same problem as us. Hopping I can finally get this resolved!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

First off, does the modem indicate it's lost the connection when this happens? If so, it's clearly a modem or Comcast issue. Have you tried connecting directly to the modem with one computer as a test to see if it disconnects without the router?

What's the exact make and model of the modem and of your router?


----------



## kraze1994 (Feb 12, 2008)

I will need to get that for you but yes. We have tested it with one computer directly connected in to the modem and it still disconnects.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Time to call Comcast and be a real PITA until they fix it. :smile:


----------



## kraze1994 (Feb 12, 2008)

Been their done that. I got the rudest technician ever. He is like I have an intel degree and networking degree and stuff. I was like ok and your answering phone calls for Comcrap why?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I've had to exchange 3 of them until I got one that works correctly, if it's connected they tell you it's working(no kidding I can see the light on) if the light is off they tell you it's not working and to reset by unplugging and plugging back in of course it then connects and they say it's all fixed, not until you push do they say you can bring the modem in for exchange.(Good thing the office is down the street or I'd be back on DSL).

Another option is to buy your own modem and return the comcast modem it will remove the monthly rental fee from your bill.


----------



## kraze1994 (Feb 12, 2008)

Ah. Ya they kept saying it was the modem and crap. Then the told me they don't give out wireless cards when the tech grabbed them out of his trust for me!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

They have Wireless modems for an extra fee around here, I just use the modem hooked to my wireless router.


----------



## kraze1994 (Feb 12, 2008)

I have decided to go out and buy a good modem. Can anyone recommend any good brands for me?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Motorola > http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16825122011

But make sure the Comcast system in your area will support it.


----------

